# Wondering how to make a Skyline a legal street car?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Just wondering, what must you have to do to make a Skyline a legal Street car in the United States and Canada?? And how much dose it roughly cost to switch things arond to make the car a left side driving car like all cars in North America.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Look at the Skylines Motorex imports, they handle all the importation and legalization. Of course, if you have to ask how expensive it is, you probably can't afford it. If I remember correctly, you will be looking at around at least $50k for the car alone.


----------



## QR25DEMON (Jun 30, 2003)

As far as I know it's a Fairly complex issue to legaize japanese car, but I have no idea about the cost though. Here's the website for federal motor vehicle safety standards and regulations, it's a lot to read, but if you really want to know...

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/FMVSS/index.html


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

zeno said:


> *Look at the Skylines Motorex imports, they handle all the importation and legalization. Of course, if you have to ask how expensive it is, you probably can't afford it. If I remember correctly, you will be looking at around at least $50k for the car alone. *


I called and asked. This is what they said to me and there is a waiting list a decent down payment upfront, AND it takes them time to get the car itself not to mention the work that is done. Why would you want to make it left hand drive though? the beauty of importing a car is the differences they have.

R32 gt-s is around 28 imported and legal
r32 gt-r is around 35 imported and legal

r33 gt-s is balpark 45
r33 gt-r is about 52

r34 gt-r is between 60k and 100k


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy crap i never imagined that a r34 would cost that much!!!!!!


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Love Australia...

*GTR* 

R32: under 15 yr old import rule $AUD17k(stock) to about $AUD30k(modified) for 89 model. Anywhere from 28k under new import rules

R33: starts from about $AUD38k+ under new import rules.

R34: starts from about $AUD90k+ under new import rules.


*GTSt* 

R32: under 15 yr old import rule $AUD8k+ for 89 model. Anywhere from 12k under new import rules

R33: starts from about $AUD17k+ under new import rules.

R34: starts from about $AUD38k+ under new import rules.

all cars have to be stock under new import rules


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

fiji_240sx said:


> *Just wondering, what must you have to do to make a Skyline a legal Street car in the United States and Canada?? And how much dose it roughly cost to switch things arond to make the car a left side driving car like all cars in North America. *


In Canada, all you have to do is buy an 1989 or older model and it's a straight import, no legalization, etc. Anything newer than 15 years and not sold new in the US can't be brought in.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

damn U.S., I'm moving to Canada


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

2 years to get my GTi-R


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Well my girlfriend is Canadian and I'm going to pop the question soon.....I have my connection!


----------



## R34Driftking (Jun 30, 2003)

intrepid said:


> *Love Australia...
> 
> GTR
> 
> ...


hey thats not cool to tease them bro

LOVE JAPAN 
Prices too low to list Sorry


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

B*stard


----------



## Nismo 722 (Jul 16, 2003)

I think i am going to canada also or maybe just buy a skyline and drive it just at the track but that is later in life when i am finacially stable. For all you smart ppl you can use a skyline that is not street legal for track racing right?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Nismo 722 said:


> *For all you smart ppl you can use a skyline that is not street legal for track racing right? *


Yup.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

that's great, now if only I have enough money to blow on a car that I could only drive on a race track, not to mention the truck and trailor to get it there.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *that's great, now if only I have enough money to blow on a car that I could only drive on a race track, not to mention the truck and trailor to get it there. *


that sucks, here you can drive tracks cars to and from events, as long as u have proper racing permits.


----------

